# The Amazing Spider-Man 2 [Beenox]



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 12, 2013)

The Amazing Spider-Man 2
Platforms - PC, PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, Xbox One, Wii, and 3DS​


> _Developed by Beenox, the folks behind The Amazing Spider-Man, Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions, and Spider-Man: The Edge of Time, The Amazing Spider-Man 2 will put players back in a free-roaming New York as the webhead with new combat moves and upgrades. The story itself revolves around Spidey hunting Uncle Ben's killer; it's set in the movie universe but existing in its own continuity.
> 
> The sequel will also introduce a new heroism system called "Hero or Menace" in which you're rewarded for stopping crime, but punished if you don't keep it up. More interesting, the narrative will actually have Peter Parker bits for players to experience._


 -IGN


*Gameplay trailer -*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ZFb2xceQQ[/YOUTUBE]



*Webs attach to buildings and use a dual trigger system like Spider-Man 2 confirmed:*


> _It’s hard to compare, but our web swinging system is different than in the previous game. You now need to use the right or left trigger to swing right or left, plus you can boost with the opposite trigger (if you swing with the right trigger and then press the left trigger your will gain momentum). If you release early, you will go further, if you release late, you will go higher. Also, since the web attach to structures, depending on how far you are on the left or the right of the attach point, your turn will be sharp or not._


[Source]​


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2013)

I enjoyed the first one so I'm excited. I'ma shamelessly post my review of the first to see what I did like about it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6lZ4dmh-BU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 12, 2013)

I liked the first one too. It wasn't mind-blowing or anything, but it was a lot of fun. I managed to platinum/100% it, so I guess it was good enough for me to keep playing it, haha. I think Beenox has a chance to deliver something "amazing" with this one, considering the two year development time.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2014)

Newest trailer added, and confirmation of a web swinging system like Spider-Man 2!


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 1, 2014)

Amazing Spiderman was a good game so why not.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 3, 2014)

This is going to be SO..average.
Will try it though.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2014)

Beenox impressed me. I enjoyed SM:SD so imma be looking forward to this.


----------

